# Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?



## TXLRudi (10. Aug. 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichkenner,

ich werde hier mal mein erstes Posting loswerden.

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die gerne einen Gartenteich hätten, bin aber noch in der Findungs -und Informationsphase. Habe mir zwar schon einen gekauft, ein 950l Fertigbecken - war supergünstig im Angebot, dieses aber noch nicht eingebaut. Ich weiß auch, dass dies keine Dauerlösung sein wird, weil ich grundsätzlich einen größeren Teich haben möchte, allerdings ist das ein prima Einstieg in eine Materie, in der man viel falsch machen kann.

Da kommen noch viele Fragen 

Aber jetzt was anderes:

Da man natürlich kein Regenwasser in einen Gartenteich leiten darf, möchte ich gerne die Entwässerung meines Daches auf eine ganz bestimmte Art und Weise lösen. Ich möchte eine Art "Teich" bauen, namentlich ein 12-16m² großes Areal, dass auf 40-50cm Tiefe ausgehoben wird. Dieses möchte ich mit billigster, anschließend perforierter Teichfolie auslegen und dann alle möglichen Sumpfpflanzen darin ansiedeln. Also __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und solche Sachen. In
diesen "Teich" enden 3 Regenabläufe, die von einem 190m² Dach kommen, also bei Regen ne Menge Wasser mitbringen.

Sinn soll nur sein, eine grüne Sickeroase zu gestalten, in der sich Sumpfpflanzen wohlfühlen.

Hat jemand schon mal sowas gebaut und kann mir sagen, worauf man so achten sollte? Die Folie wird von mir mit Löchern versehen, so dass das Wasser nicht ewig in diesem "Teich" steht, sondern wegsickern kann. Daher würde ich hier die billigste EBay-Folie nehmen, die die Welt je gesehen hat.

Oder gibts generell den erhobenen Zeigefinger mit: "Lass das sein, weil..."

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der eine oder andere damit Erfahrung hat.

Klar ist: Ich würde die Sache so gestalten, dass bei einem möglichen Überlauf das Wasser weg vom Haus und auch keinesfalls in Richtung richtiger Teich laufen kann.

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## thias (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo Rudi

herzlich willkomm hier.

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, nur solltetst du folgendes bedenken.

Es wird nur im Idalfall so viel regnen, dass dein Sumpf gerade richtig feucht ist. Entweder regnet es so viel (wie jetzt) dass er überlaufen wird, oder er wird vollständig austrocknen im Hochsommer und dabei werden sich auch die Pflanzen verabschieden.

Ich würde lieber einen Teich als Puffer nehmen und in diesem einen Ufergraben mit Sumpfzone gestalten. 
Warum sollte das Regenwasser nicht in den Teich? Wenn der Teich groß genug ist, ist das kein Problem. Der Teich braucht aber auf jeden Fall einen Überlauf. Ich speise meinen Teich auch mit Regenwasser nach, was zu viel ist, kommt in die Zisterne.


----------



## fleur (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*


Hi Rudi (ist TXL eine Größenangabe 
Erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den Teich:crazy: !

Zitat:"Da man natürlich kein Regenwasser in einen Gartenteich leiten darf..." Zitatende.
Hab ich jetzt überhaupt nichts verstanden in meinem Leben? Wieso soll man kein Regenwasser in einen Teich leiten lassen dürfen?????
Natürlich kommt's darauf an, wer oder was den Teich besiedeln soll, aber da werden dir die Fischteichspezis umfassend Info geben über Wasserqualität in Verbindung mit diversen Fischarten, __ Schnecken, __ Schildkröten etc.

Ansonsten gefällt mir deine Freidenker-Idee, ganz nach dem Motto:
Tradition ist Bewahrung des Feuers und nicht Anbetung der Asche

LG fleur


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo 


Wenn man Regenwasser über ein Dach direkt in den Teich leitet besteht die Gefahr, dass das Wasser im Teich zu Stark entmineralisiert wird. 
Gerade bei Starken und langanhaltenden Regenfällen.

Das heißt die Karbonarthärte und die Gesamthärte werden zu gering und das kann für Fische tödlich enden. Da im Regenwasser eben nix drin ist.

Und je nach dem aus was das Dach und die Dachrinne bestehen, können Schadstoffe wie Kupfer oder Teer in den Teich gelangen.

Mal sollte nur bei trockenen Tagen den Teich mit Regenwasser auffüllen z.b. Aus Regentonnen, da es eben keine Nährstoffe hat.

Die Idee von Rudi ist nicht schlecht ich würde evtl. eine Tiefzone erstellen (ca. 60 bis 70 cm tief) an der die Folie ganz bleibt. Das könnte dann als Wasserspeicher für trockene Tage dienen.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Moin Rudi,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!*

Schließe mich Daniels Meinung mit der Tiefzone an. 
Nur sollte die Zone auch eine ausreichend große Grundfläche haben. 
Denn auch wenn du die Tiefzone nicht perforierst, wird dieser durch die Kapilarwirkung an trockenen Tagen sehr viel Wasser entzogen.
Und für die besonders regenarme Zeit würde ich mir auch einen Wasserspeicher zulegen; Zysterne oder ähnliches.

Der Sache mit der Entmineralisierung braucht man in deinem Fall aber wohl nicht sooo viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken, 
da du ja sowieso nicht vor hast einen regelrechten Gartenteich zu bauen, sondern eher, ich nenn es mal Biotop. 

Ansonsten finde ich das Vorhaben sehr gut. Ich denke du wirst der erste hier sein, der so etwas durchzieht!


----------



## TXLRudi (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo,

das mit dem Regenwasser & Gartenteich kenne ich von mehreren Kollegen. Nicht nur die entmineralisierende Wirkung soll problematisch sein, sondern auch die hohe Schadstoffbelastung. Und zwar deswegen, weil sich auf einem Dach neben den sowieso ev. nicht ganz lebewesengeeigneten Baustoffen viel Dreck und Staub ansammelt, der mit dem Regen dann direkt in den Teich gespült wird. Keine Ahnung, ob das so stimmt - aber nachvollziehbar ist diese Erklärung für mich. Trinken würde ich das Regenwasser nicht, was vom Dach läuft - selber mit Behältern aufgefangenes in meiner Region hier aber schon.

Keine Ahnung 

Das mit der Tiefzone ist eine gute Idee, die ich mit einplanen werde. Wenn der Teich mal trocken fällt, so wird dies kein Problem sein, da ich noch ein bißchen Gardena-Bewässerungsrohr übrig habe und zwischen den Pflanzen für den Notfall verlegen werde. So kann ich ggf. die Pflanzen feucht halten. Da bei mir hier jedoch __ Schilf und ähnliches sogar im normalen Gartenboden wunderbar gedeiht, sehe ich da keine großen Probleme hinsichtlich Feuchtemangel.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich

a) keine Lust habe, eine Zisterne bzw. nen 5000l Behälter zu vergraben

und

b) Schilf und Gräser unheimlich dekorativ im Garten finde. Was eignet sich da besser, als das angenehme (Dekoration, Pflanzen, Optik) mit dem Nützlichen (Entwässerung) zu verbinden.

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi

PS: TXL = Code für den Berliner Flughafen Tegel. Ich bin eher M


----------



## fleur (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*


Hi Rudi,

erstmal sorry, das war wohl ein Mißverständnis von mir : man *darf* kein Regenwasser ... - hab ich auf irgendeine Obrigkeit bezogen, die das verbieten will.

Zum unerwünschten Eintrag von Stoffen über das Dachrinnenwasser:
Seit 10 Jahren leite ich Dachrinnenwasser in meinen Teich. Die Ziegel sind alte (Ton?)ziegel, Dachrinne Kunststoff (leider), das Regenwasser wird mechanisch gefiltert und durch Steine der Region geführt (in einem Rohr), die Wasserwerte sind super, kein Fischbesatz, jede Menge Getier, auch __ Molche und 1x hab ich einen Olm gesehen (aufgescheucht, mann sind die scheu!!).


----------



## fleur (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*


Hallo Rudi,

(auf die Schnelle falsche Taste gedrückt, schon war's im Forum)

Die Idee mit einer tieferen Zone ist natürlich gut, allerdings scheinst Du eher in einem Feuchtgebiet zu wohnen, wenn bei Dir __ Schilf u.ä. (was?) normal gedeiht. Wenn Du überhaupt ein Feuchteproblem hast, denk auch an Bäume, die besonders gut entwässern (m.E. bestimmte Pappelarten und __ Birken, aber da wissen die hiesigen Pflanzenspezis Bescheid).
Bei der Bepflanzung vergesse nie, daß einige Pflanzen (z.B. __ Rohrkolben) mit ihren Wurzeln die Folie durchbohren.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Projekt, das Du gerne bebildern kannst   

LG Carin


----------



## TXLRudi (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hi Fleur,

klar bebildere ich das, bin schließlich ein kleiner Fotograf ;-)

Wenn irgendwelche Pflanzen die Folie durchbohren, stört mich das nicht so sehr, da ich ihnen ja zuvor komme 

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber das meiste in Eimer bzw. Pflanzkübel setzen, um nicht in die Gefahr zu kommen, dass ein unkontrolliertes Wildwachstum entsteht, dass nur schwer wieder in den Griff zu bekommen ist.

Die Reservoirzone von 70cm ohne Folienlöcher werde ich auf jeden Fall einbauen, das ist wirklich ne Spitzenidee. Die Kapillarwirkung zieht dann von unten das Wasser in die andere Erde, so dass es immer schön feucht bleibt.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch anfangen 

Grundsatzfrage: Wo bekommt man preiswert __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben, ohne es rechtswidrig der Natur entnehmen zu müssen? Hat hier vielleicht sogar jemand viel zu viel davon, wohnt im nördlichen / westlichen Teil Brandenburgs und freut sich, wenn es ihm einer abnimmt?

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo Rudi,

die Frage bzgl. des Schilfs, der __ Rohrkolben und anderer Pflanzen stell doch bitte im Flohmarkt.

Hier wird sie wahrscheinlich untergehen.


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo Rudi,

derzeit werfen die Baumärkte schon mal ihre Teichpflanzenrestbestände in 50% Aktionen unters Volk.
Ich selbst hätte zwar __ Schilf, aber nicht in den gewünschten Mengen.... es vermehrt sich allerdings rasend schnell. 
Der __ Rohrkolben ist nicht ganz so flott.
Wenn Du in Kauf nimmst, dass die beiden Pflanzenarten Dir die Folie durchlöchern, dann sind sie ganz sicher spätestens dann außerhalb dieser Folie und wachsen munter durch den Garten.
Bei mir wächst das __ Schilfrohr (klick) z.B. im ehemaligen Paddock = Sandplatz meines Pferdes (das Blütenfoto stammt von dort). Warum es das genau dort wächst - keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht pflanzt Du lieber ein paar weniger agressive Pflanzen, die nicht solche Ausbrecher sind?!

- defekter Link entfernt - findest Du auf jeden Fall erstmal heraus, welche Pflanzen für eine Nasse/Feuchte Wiese geeignet sind. Etwas anderes planst Du ja eigentlich nicht, oder? 
Wenn Du Dir hier den Katalog runter lädst, kannst Du auch nachlesen, was der Unterschied zwischen nasser und feuchter Wiese ist. 


> Was unterscheidet eine feuchte Wiese von einer nassen Wiese? Es ist eine Frage des Wasserspiegels im Boden. Wenn Sie den Randbereich Ihres Teiches mit Erde aufschütten, dann steht auch in dieser Erde das Wasser so hoch wie im übrigen Teich. Die Erde ist dauerhaft nass, und das überleben nur die darauf spezialisierten Pflanzen der nassen Wiese. In der feuchten Wiese kann das Wasser immer ablaufen, wenn auch mit Zeitverzögerung. Der Wasserspiegel liegt deutlich unter-halb der Pflanzenwurzeln, aber die Erde ist immer leicht feucht. Pflanzen der feuchten Wiese sterben ab, wenn sie längere Zeit unter Wasser stehen. Also NIEMALS PFLANZEN DER FEUCHTEN WIESE IN EINE NASSE WIESE SETZEN!
> Wie kann man eine feuchte Wiese im Garten imitieren? Am einfachsten indem Sie einen flachen Hügel im Gartenteich aufschütten. Er muß hoch genug sein, daß eingesetzte Pflanzen nicht ‚mit den Füssen im Wasser’ stehen. Allerdings brauchen Sie für so einen Hügel schon einen sehr großen Teich. Sie können für die feuchte Wiese aber auch einen Bereich außerhalb des Gartenteichs anlegen. Dazu wird eine Grube ausgehoben (30 – 40 cm tief) und mit Folie ausgelegt. Nehmen Sie eine billige Plastikfolie, denn diesmal soll die Folie nicht dicht sein. Im Gegenteil, Sie müssen die Folie sogar durchlöchern. Auf die perforierte Folie kommt eine Schickt gewaschener Kies und darauf die ausgehobene Erde. Sinn dieser Aktion: es entsteht ein Bereich in dem Wasser langsamer versickert als in der Umgebung, aber gleichzeitig entsteht niemals Staunässe. Bei längeren Trockenperioden müssen Sie Ihre feuchte Wiese aber ausreichend gießen.
> In unserer Liste haben wir nicht nur Wiesenpflanzen aufgeführt, sondern auch Pflanzen aus lichten Wäldern, die die gleichen Feuchtig-keitsbedingungen im Boden brauchen.


Quelle, siehe oben!
Ab Seite 23 gehts los mit den Pflanzen. 
Mir wäre nur Schilf + Rohrkolben zu eintönig.


----------



## ~jens~ (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hi, 
ich habe jetzt zwar nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen. Aber lass lieber die Folie ganz und mach einen Ablauf am Rand rein   dann hast du es immer schön feucht. Dann fülle das ganze mit ungedüngtem Hochmoortorf und setze __ Fleischfressende Pflanzen hinein. Simsalabim hast du ein schickes Moorbeet 
Allerdings solltest du nur winterharte Arten einsetzen. SO wie __ Venusfliegenfalle __ Schlauchpflanzen etc  
lg


----------



## TXLRudi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hi Hens,

ohne Folie ist das Wasser aber doch ratzfatz weg?!

Moorbeet wollte ich ursprünglich machen, habe aber festgestellt, dass das wahrscheinlich durch die Massen von Torf, Wasserspeicher und solchen Kram viel zu teuer und arbeitsintensiv wird.

Wer sich jedoch damit auskennt und mir diese Scheu nehmen kann  NUR ZU!

Hab gerade die Planung fertig, über meinen Sumpf wird sogar ne kleine Brücke führen. Sieht auf der Karte total stark aus 

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## ~jens~ (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

huhhu,
wieso ohne Folie. Ich mein Lass die Folie heile  
Wenn du unten als Wasserspeicher Eimer rein stellst geht es eigendlich ganz gut.
Die kannst du bei Bäckereien bekommen. So alte Marmeladeneimer etc. Einfach mal nachfragen Jene musst du dann oben durchlöchern damit die Luft entweichen kann. Stell sie nebeneinander in die Grube mit dem Boden nach oben und dann Torf drauf. Dann musst du gut wässern, aber pass auf das dir am Anfang die Eimer nicht hoch schwemmen.
Dann am besten ein paar Wochen sacken lassen und nocheinmal Torf nachfüllen. Dann bepflanzen und fertig  Ich werde dazu mal etwas aus dem netz suchen.
lg


----------



## TXLRudi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo Jens,

das ist nett  "...laß lieber die Folie ganz..." --> hab ich auf: "Ganz weglassen" bezogen, nicht auf: "Nicht kaputt machen" 

Ich bin mir nur hinsichtlich der Kosten nicht im Klaren, habe im Netz etwas von "Weißtorf" gelesen - was bitte ist das, wo kriegt man das und was kostet das? Ich war davon ausgegangen, mir so an die 10-20 Torfballen aus dem Baumarkt zu holen und die dann dort hineinzupfeffern.

Wenn die Folie gar keine Möglichkeit aufweist, dass Wasser kontrolliert entweichen kann, mach ich mir wegen Überlaufen Sorgen. Das Dach hat schon ein bissi Fläche udn wenns mal so 2-3 Tage durchregnet, dürfte auch der größere denkbare Auffangtümpel bei ~40-50cm Tiefe vollaufen. Und dann spült
es mir wahrscheinlich auch den Torf aus dem Sickerbecken.

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## ~jens~ (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

hiu,
also hier ist der link klick Es sollte ungedüngter Hochmoor oder Weißtorf sein  okay erst geht es etwas ins Geld wenn man es anlegt aber ist echt toll hinterher.
Wenn du einen Überlauf brauchst dann mach es doch so das du an einer Seite eben ne Art graben machst wo das wasser ablaufen kann  
Auch toll ist ein "Sumpfauge" heißen die Teile so? also so quasi kleine Teiche wo man das Wasser dann sehen kann. Musst du mal schauen was du machst. Ich fände wie gesagt das MOorbeet toll, mir ist es leider nicht möglich so etwas zu machen aber dafür habe ich einen Moorkübel


----------



## TXLRudi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo,

hmmm...die hat 8 solche Säcke gebraucht und deren Beet ist gegen meine Planung sozusagen eine Ein-Zimmer-Wohnung gegen eine Stadtvilla ;-) Vielleicht sollte ich das in mehrere Bereiche teilen, einen sumpfigen, tiefer gelegenen, einen etwas höher gelegenen Moorbereich (deswegen HOCHMOOR  ?).

Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für diesen Hochmoor -bzw. Weißtorf, wo man den ev. online ordern kann, in vernünftigen Mengen? Habe nur 750gr Beutel im Aquarienhandel gefunden, da bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich 100.000 davon : 

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## ~jens~ (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

hi!
Also schau mal bei der Gärtnerei deines Vertrauens. Da müsste es welchen geben . Sonst kannste dir da evtl welchen bestellen. Hochmoor ist nur weil der aus den Hochmooren abgebaut wird. aber weis auch nicht woran es liegt. Ich weis ja nicht wie es bei dir aussehen soll viellleicht kannste ja mal ein Foto einstellen von der stelle. Eventuell mit deiner Grubenvorstellung.
Bei uns gibt es den Torf in 70 Kg säcken zu kaufen.
LG


----------



## TXLRudi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hi Jens,

die Säcke kenne ich - aber das ist m.E. eben kein Hochmoor sondern Schwarztorf.

 Bild von der Fläche kommt heut abend, muss erst ein Foto machen und werd dazu auch meine Planung (Skizze einstellen).

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## ~jens~ (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Huhu,
dann frag einfach mal nach ob die etwas bestellen könnten. 
lg


----------



## TXLRudi (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hi,

Hochmoortorf ist gar kein Problem  Gibts überall, mit riesigen Preisunterschieden. Ich frag mich jetzt, obs das theoretisch Qualitätsunterschiede geben kann oder nicht, m.E. ist das aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Die Kosten betragen im günstigsten Fall, den ich gefunden habe:

1,69 Euro pro 60l-Sack!

Das heißt, selbst wenn ich 2400l Torf brauche für mein Projekt brauche, bin ich mit 68 Euro dabei. Das nenn ich mal schmales Geld für diese Menge.

Jetzt bin ich dem Moorbeet schon ein Stück näher!

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo,

nur für den Fall, dass Du es noch nicht gefunden hast... hier die Bauanleitung von StefanS für ein Moorbeet. 
Teil #1
Teil #2


----------



## TXLRudi (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo Annett,

ich bin hin und weg!

Das ist ja eine geile Anleitung, ich bin echt sprachlos!

Vollkommen stark, macht mir zwar ein bissi Angst  Aber: Let's roll!

Super, tausend Dank dafür!

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

Hallo Rudi,

freut mich, dass Du das brauchen kannst.

Ich hab noch was besseres.. in den Beiträgen fehlen irgendwie die Bilder. 
[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads/dlver-bau-eines-moorbeetes.pdf"]Hier gibts das pdf mit Bildern.[/DLMURL]


----------



## rübchen (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sumpfteich als Regenwasserauffang?*

hallo rudi,
habe das gleiche vor wie du damals . wie ist es ausgegangen?

Gibt es erfahrungen und bilder ?


----------

